
Sonos: Some of our oldest products will no longer receive software updates - krosaen
https://blog.sonos.com/en/end-of-software-updates-for-legacy-products/
======
pintxo
The big question: do we have to disable updates to the iOS app? Usually the
app and the speaker FW are connected, if you upgrade one, the other must also
be upgraded. If they stop upgrading the speakers but the app does upgrade...

This happened to me with their change to a more cloud based model some time
back, where I was not particularly in favor of accepting the new terms. But my
phone had already auto-upgraded the Sonos app. And to also upgrade the
speakers I was forced to first accept the new terms, else no access to the app
which was needed to upgrade and control the speakers. Thereby they essentially
forced users to accept the terms or accept owning a set of expensive door
stops.

------
pintxo
Most comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108223)

------
vertis
Definitely a lot of rage about this on twitter at the moment. Early customers
feeling betrayed.

[https://twitter.com/therealfitz/status/1219656757242474496](https://twitter.com/therealfitz/status/1219656757242474496)

